# Can you machine slotted rotors/discs?



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

One of my 11-inch Powerslots is vibrating like a mutha....not just the standard feeling you get from a warped rotor but a high-frequency pulse almost like ABS going off. The rotor feels and looks like it has either brake pad deposits or just a really bumpy ridge that has formed on it, for whatever reason
So the question is can a slotted disc be machined, and if so is there speciality equipment needed?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not usually... thats a disadvantage of having drilled/slotted rotors. You can try to get some brake cleaner and cover any areas that are painted. Remove your wheel and see if that will clean the surface up. Be sure that your pads are attached securely also.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Thanks for the ideas. No, the pads are installed fine, switched them around too inside the caliper and the problem persists. Freakin PITA
Will pad deposits come off with brake cleaner? Or anything else less drastic than a resurfacing machine?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

You can use a roloc disc on your drill, or you can get a 3M Scotchbrite pad and lightly scuff the surface up. See if you can get a nice swirl all the way around the rotor surface on both sides. If you have a precise flat surface, you can always try and lay the rotor on it and see if its warped.
Once you scuff it back up, rebed the pads properly and see if that corrects the issue. Make sure there isnt anything caught or stuck in the cooling vanes. This can create a hot spot on the rotor and warp them if you arent careful.
Steve


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Thanks for the ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Can you machine slotted rotors/discs? (Mr Black)*

I've had slotted rotors machined. It probably depends on if you're doing them yourself, or the shop that you take them too. If you only cut a little each pass they're fine. Just ask around at different places, some might tell you no, some might say ok.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Can you machine slotted rotors/discs? (Jetta2dr)*

Brake clean will not remove pad deposits. You should be able to have it machined. Before you take it to them to be machined, make sure to sand or wire brush all the rust and corrosion off of both sides of the rotors hub surfaces. Before you reinstall the rotor on the car do the same to the hub surface on the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

You can turn rotors, but few shops will.
Best bet would be to run a wire wheel on them. It'll remove any deposits, and should clean them up so the vibration is gone.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

THanks to all for the feedback
Just for the record.......I did contact Powerslot, who have assured me that yes their discs can be machined as any other rotor can. He recommended a bench-mounted lathe (as opposed to on-car I guess), a slow feed rate with gradual cuts of .003-.004", and a positive rake tool. This is all Greek to me but I guess this means it can be done.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

LOL if anyone wants an update......too bad cause I junked the Powerslots







A guy who races regularly took one look at them and said they weren't worth it. So now I run OEM rotors at half the cost


----------

